# This is Oded Paz from Dragon Fly Tarps - I'm very glad to join y'all!



## Dragon Fly Tarps (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey everyone,

This is Oded Paz from Dragon Fly Tarps, and I'm very glad to join y'all!

We just received another order from a new customer, and when I asked him how he found out about us, to which he replied: "I’ve read quite a few complimentary reviews of your tarps on mountainbuzz. Been looking for a better option to the square kelty tarp we've been using for the river and car camping trips we do. Haven’t been able to use that type of tarp in anything but the calmest conditions."

So, it was natural for me to register this forum and see what's going on here.

I've already seen a few great topics that I will read, follow, and maybe even reply to.

If anyone is interested to see who we are and what we do, please go to our website, email me or call me!

Enjoy the outdoors!

Oded Paz
General Manager
Dragon Fly Tarps
210 W. Grand Ave.
P.O.Box 215
Arco, ID 83213
www.DragonFlyTarps.com
[email protected]
Tel: 801-803-9920


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey Oded,

Welcome to the buzz, have fun looking around, just be careful this place can get expensive fast.


----------

